# Melting crayons



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Can anyone give me tips on how to re-work/melt crayons to recreate them into new shapes?


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I would take the paper off, put them in an old opened can (soup, beans, etc.), then place in a pan of water on the stovetop. They will melt down and you can pour them into molds.

If you don't want them so liquidy don't let the water boil only keep at a simmer or put them in something in a hot, sunny window. They'll become soft and pliable then.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have even melted them with the paper on and then fished out the paper with tongs. One year I made "cookie crayons". I poured the wax into the bottom of a cupcake pan and put them in cute bags as gifts.


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

perfect! thanks!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Have the kids leave them in the back window of you car on a very hot day---they will melt for sure, but it will be a very big, permanent mess!

The can in a pot of water works great, and you can use up all your little nubs & broken pieces mixed together to make new colors.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

We peel the paper off, break them into pieces and put them in silicone icecube trays and melt them at a low temp in the oven.


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

plath said:


> We peel the paper off, break them into pieces and put them in silicone icecube trays and melt them at a low temp in the oven.


This is excellent! No need to melt, then pour into molds.

Have you done that in the microwave as well?


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

I've never used the microwave but I'm sure it would work.


----------

